# 26”Prewar wheels set



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Aug 10, 2022)

Nice set of wheels, rear marrow hub. Front phone dial hub. Been re chrome years ago and new heavy duty spokes. Spin straight ready to be installed. Sold as is


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 10, 2022)

150.00


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 10, 2022)

200


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks for the good start ND


----------



## lounging (Aug 10, 2022)

$250


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks for the offer ND


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2022)

Schwinn script front hub?


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Aug 11, 2022)

mrg said:


> Schwinn script front hub?



no,  not sure when they re chrome the hub was remove or its just one of those with schwinn script


----------



## ninolecoast (Aug 14, 2022)

275 without the tires.


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Aug 15, 2022)

thanks for the offer ND


----------

